# Mounting three compartment sink faucets



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Got tired of the old way i was taught, using a "sink L" with a piece of 1 1/2" copper or PVC behind for a spacer.
came up with this. A 1/2" pro press drop eared 90* drilled and tapped the ears for 3/8" snugged them up to the sink and put lock nuts on.
What do you guys think? sketchy or good? felt pretty solid when installed.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Good idea, I like it. It looks like there is solder on the press fitting on the left side, whats up with that.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I have always used raised rosetts and sometimes I will cut a piece a red rubber to put between the sink ell and the rosett. Works great and the rosett will compress like a lock washer.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

I've used the rosette washers too. the red rubber for extra bite is a good idea. 
I was worried about those pro press joints holding up being behind the sink. getting cranked on in the future or whatever so i took the o-rings out and sweated the drop eared 90's on.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I've set hundreds of sinks and never had a problem with rosettes and flange 90's.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Are those galvanized nipples? Why not brass?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Rando said:


> Got tired of the old way i was taught, using a "sink L" with a piece of 1 1/2" copper or PVC behind for a spacer.
> came up with this. <snip>


 Can't be too much metal left on those brackets after being drilled and tapped for 3/8 rod, also what happens if they just loosen a bit?

Aren't you afraid of dimpeling the sink at the point of presssure?


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know about that, it seems like the solution to a non existent problem. I always use sink ells with 5/8" washers stacked to make up the gap. Seems like your way would take twice as long and possibly produce the same result. I would worry about those studs loosening up over time.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

justme said:


> Are those galvanized nipples? Why not brass?


It's what we had on site. i didn't buy the material on that job



PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Can't be too much metal left on those brackets after being drilled and tapped for 3/8 rod, also what happens if they just loosen a bit?
> Aren't you afraid of dimpeling the sink at the point of presssure?


There was a surprising amount of meat left on the ears. there's no way the sink metal can dimple, the rod is pushing against the backside of the faucet escutcheons. 



RW Plumbing said:


> I don't know about that, it seems like the solution to a non existent problem. I always use sink ells with 5/8" washers stacked to make up the gap. Seems like your way would take twice as long and possibly produce the same result. I would worry about those studs loosening up over time.


didn't really take that much time at all since i had all the stuff to do it right there. probably faster than the way i was doing it cutting spacers.
I don't think the studs would loosen any more than the rosette washers. I've had to re-tighten a few that were installed with the rosettes.
Definitely going to try the 5/8" flat washers next time. 
probably not going to bother doing it that way again. just thought I'd try something different utilizing the material on hand.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I use drop ear nitty tap screw on closet bolt put flat end towards sink and back it up with two nuts


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i have done like that for years with no probs


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

revenge said:


> i have done like that for years with no probs


on a sweat drop eared 90? doesn't it want to rock up and down with only two ears instaed of three?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Nope


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i posted how would you do this thread and you can see how i did it


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

revenge said:


> i posted how would you do this thread and you can see how i did it


cool


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Works like a Charm actually had to replace it cause the washers rotted out


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Seems like a creative solution when some dumb arse gives you drop-ear 90's instead of sink 90's :yes:

You don't have to worry about propress fittings behind sinks or in walls IMO...I've put in thousands over the last 10 years and never had a call back yet.

The galvanized nipples are "a bridge too far" for me, though...that's just wrong :whistling2:


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Around here you can hardly find a 1/2 brass nipple. The supply house is carrying stainless nipples now instead of brass.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

smoldrn said:


> Around here you can hardly find a 1/2 brass nipple. The supply house is carrying stainless nipples now instead of brass.


 I get mine at Menard's..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No one said it. But what about the sweating of the press fitting. I've done it in a bind. But idk if I'd do it ther. 

Goid job and thanks for the pics. Some are afraid to post pics and get defensive when crtisized. I like the criticism makes me a better plumber and learn new was to plumb it. Keep the pics coming bro!!!


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No one said it. But what about the sweating of the press fitting. I've done it in a bind. But idk if I'd do it ther.
> 
> Goid job and thanks for the pics. Some are afraid to post pics and get defensive when crtisized. I like the criticism makes me a better plumber and learn new was to plumb it. Keep the pics coming bro!!!


haha, I'm surprised no one called me out on that either. I've found that the solder penatrates all the way to the end of the pipe just like a normal sweat joint. you would think it would stop where the o-ring would go but it doesn't, in my expereriance anyways. so in my opinion it's as strong or stronger than a pressed joint. 
I don't get defensive because i know my work is solid.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

My understanding is that the warranty on a pro press fitting is 50 years. That's a hell of a deal, you don't get that with sweat fittings so I'd hate to mess the warranty up by sweating it.

I think your idea is a good one. I prefer to use flange 90's with 1" washers. I don't like th Rosetta washer at all but that's just me.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I think the op idea is genius.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We use a brass nipple with flat washer and a nut from a electrical box connector


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

^^^ that's how I do it. Old man blue showed me. He steel the nuts from the sparky


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ now that idea I like. I never thought about elect nuts working on brass


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Old school trick from two old school plumbers in diff countries and thousands if miles apart. Did the trick travel like a joke(word of mouth) that far or did they each come up with it?? Il ask blue who showed you that trick!! He'd prob say. Hell idk. That was in the late 60s and I can't remember what I ate last night let alone the 60s so don't ask me anymore stupid questions stupid as punk!! Lol. 

Who showed you oldschool ???


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Old school trick from two old school plumbers in diff countries and thousands if miles apart. Did the trick travel like a joke(word of mouth) that far or did they each come up with it?? Il ask blue who showed you that trick!! He'd prob say. Hell idk. That was in the late 60s and I can't remember what I ate last night let alone the 60s so don't ask me anymore stupid questions stupid as punk!! Lol.
> 
> Who showed you oldschool ???


 I always use the brass nipples and nuts threaded for ips


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> I always use the brass nipples and nuts threaded for ips


Don't lie. !!! Lol. Where do you get those?? Never seen them


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Don't lie. !!! Lol. Where do you get those?? Never seen them


 Oh come on... my old shop had them... now Menard's have them. In fact, they have them in 1/2,3/4 and 1" size!! Brass nut with straight ips thread..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Old school trick from two old school plumbers in diff countries and thousands if miles apart. Did the trick travel like a joke(word of mouth) that far or did they each come up with it?? Il ask blue who showed you that trick!! He'd prob say. Hell idk. That was in the late 60s and I can't remember what I ate last night let alone the 60s so don't ask me anymore stupid questions stupid as punk!! Lol.
> 
> Who showed you oldschool ???


I figured that out for myself along time ago ...

Always had electrical parts in the van ... And the electrical nut screws on perfectly on a 1/2" brass nipple


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Oh come on... my old shop had them... now Menard's have them. In fact, they have them in 1/2,3/4 and 1" size!! Brass nut with straight ips thread..


You talking about like the ones that come with faucets to mount to sinks or lavs?


----------

